# The Boylan Blog: Raising The Bar



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Cage Warriors director Graham Boylan gives us his last blog of 2011, and he deals with his time at the helm of CWFC, and what effects the advancement of the brand has had/can have on UK and European MMA.



> Cage Warriors has raised the bar so much in European MMA. It leaves other promotions no other choice but to copy and follow. This raises the bar for the whole sport of MMA because other promotions now need to be seen to be raising the bar also.
> 
> With this comes a lot of jealousy toward Cage Warriors, but that's fantastic for the sport too because other promotions will be constantly improving trying to keep up, which in turn will only make the sport better for the fighters in the long run, which is what we all want right?
> 
> For example, a promoter in Ireland once told me he would never use a BIG cage because he 'wants his fighters to fight', he doesn't want them to run from each other&#8230; LOL. But now he's looking for a bigger cage because he's learning to be a big show you can't run events in a telephone booth. He's learning, bless him.


Your MMA blog

Check it out on the blog.

While you're at it, let Graham know your feedback on Twitter @GrahamBoylan. He'll even accept rude words if you're not afraid of getting them back


----------

